# Canon Rebel T3 Feature guide not turning off



## nanrector (Apr 7, 2014)

I've just purchased the Canon Rebel T3 and am learning to use it. However I can't seem to get the feature guide to turn off though I've set it in the menu. Unless I'm misunderstanding what that is. 

Here is a photo of the screen that appears to still show the guide though I have it turned off... am I mistaken as to what this is? 

Thank you!
Nancy


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Nancy.
Welcome to the forum.
I have just checked the manual and it should be possible to disable this "feature" in all shooting modes, the only thing I can think is after selecting disable in the menu did you press set, as the settings are not fixed until set is pressed, if you only highlight the disable then exit, the setting will revert to enable. A little less intuitive than your smart phone settings menus! 
If this is not the answer then it has 2 of us confused (I don't have a T3, just downloaded the manual to try to help).

Cheers Graham.


----------



## nanrector (Apr 8, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Nancy.
> Welcome to the forum.
> I have just checked the manual and it should be possible to disable this "feature" in all shooting modes, the only thing I can think is after selecting disable in the menu did you press set, as the settings are not fixed until set is pressed, if you only highlight the disable then exit, the setting will revert to enable. A little less intuitive than your smart phone settings menus!
> If this is not the answer then it has 2 of us confused (I don't have a T3, just downloaded the manual to try to help).
> ...



Thank you for the welcome! I did indeed press "set". Several times. Hmmm... not sure what else to do. I may have to give support a call on this one. 

Thanks for the input!
Nancy


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi Nancy.
Just looking a bit further the answer may be on page 63 if you are using the Q menu, it says "the selected function and feature guide Will be displayed."
This sound to me like even though you don't want me and told me to go I'm not leaving! ;D
If this is not the answer I hope if you find out you will let us know.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## nanrector (Apr 9, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Nancy.
> Just looking a bit further the answer may be on page 63 if you are using the Q menu, it says "the selected function and feature guide Will be displayed."
> This sound to me like even though you don't want me and told me to go I'm not leaving! ;D
> If this is not the answer I hope if you find out you will let us know.
> ...



Ahhh... that just might be the problem. Well that's not cool! Ü I sure appreciate you checking on that. I'm still in the middle of learning about all the bells and whistles. Thanks for the page number also!

Nancy


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 9, 2014)

nanrector said:


> I've just purchased the Canon Rebel T3 and am learning to use it. However I can't seem to get the feature guide to turn off though I've set it in the menu. Unless I'm misunderstanding what that is.
> 
> Here is a photo of the screen that appears to still show the guide though I have it turned off... am I mistaken as to what this is?
> 
> ...



From your picture I think you have the camera mode dial set on 'no flash', first icon anticlockwise from green box.

When learning just use M, Av or Tv and learn how to control aperture and shutter speed according to what you require. Also you have to manually set the ISO in these modes. P mode can be used as a modified Av mode. 

The t3 is a great little camera, not appreciated by gearophiles, but highly capable non the less.


----------



## nanrector (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Sporgon! Just saw your post. Appreciate that info! 



Sporgon said:


> nanrector said:
> 
> 
> > I've just purchased the Canon Rebel T3 and am learning to use it. However I can't seem to get the feature guide to turn off though I've set it in the menu. Unless I'm misunderstanding what that is.
> ...


----------

